# Lx-10 Eps



## donevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Racycles sent me the picture of LX-10 EPS.
How do you like it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

Its ok, I'll admit though that that style of paint was never my favorite from Colnago.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

That's going to be yours?

It's beautiful. You are lucky!


----------



## koyaanisqatsi (Aug 5, 2009)

*Not to my taste*



donevan said:


> Racycles sent me the picture of LX-10 EPS.
> How do you like it?


Hi donevan,

That's the type of paint scheme I tried and succeeded in avoiding. But it's strictly a matter of personal taste. So go for it if you like it. The EPS is a very good frame. In an email to me, racycles said that they are the only one that can provide that paint scheme.

k.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*It's awesome!*



donevan said:


> Racycles sent me the picture of LX-10 EPS.
> How do you like it?


Colnago's current paint schemes are garbage. It's refreshing to see the more complicated and uniquely "Colnago" paint jobs again on a modern frameset.:thumbsup:


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

koyaanisqatsi said:


> Hi donevan,
> 
> That's the type of paint scheme I tried and succeeded in avoiding. But it's strictly a matter of personal taste. So go for it if you like it. The EPS is a very good frame. In an email to me, racycles said that they are the only one that can provide that paint scheme.
> 
> k.


That can't be true because Colnago Japan can get the LX-10 scheme in all four colors! Plus the Geo scheme on the C50 too. The only thing which seems for sure so far is R&A is the only one that can get the Mapei scheme on the EPS.


----------



## koyaanisqatsi (Aug 5, 2009)

*Clevor, I agree*



Clevor said:


> That can't be true because Colnago Japan can get the LX-10 scheme in all four colors! Plus the Geo scheme on the C50 too. The only thing which seems for sure so far is R&A is the only one that can get the Mapei scheme on the EPS.


I agree, more or less. The text from the email from R&A Cycles to me. in response to my query as to what customer colors were available from them, was:

"We do have and get other colors that Colnago offers in the EPS.

The AMOR we do have in stock as well as other colors that are not available here.

Example:

- Mapei

- PRZA

- LX10

- TWBK

This is a sample of colors we have and that no one else gets."

It's quite possible that R & A was taking into account only U.S. retailers and did not include retailers in Japan. But even so, the EPS PRZA is available from Pista Palace. PP has no problem acquiring such frames. Wrench Science could get me a PRZA EPS, but they had to fight for it on my behalf. My contact at WS talks to Colnago U.S. twice per day at least. He had already tried to get a EPS PRZA, actually 2 such frames, for another customer, in mid-November.

But I believe that R&A thinks they have an exclusive in the U.S. on the 2010 EPS PRZA as well the other colors they mention. Something is fishy, even if one considers the availability of the various paint schemes and colors in the U.S. only. Neither Colnago's catalogue nor their Web site has no mention any custom colors and it's not clear who does or does not have an exclusive on the various paint schemes. The Web sites of most retailers do not mention the availability of custom colors. I decided that I didn't like the way Colnago was doing business. Are things that bad in Cambiago? So I jumped to Pinarello and have ordered the 2010 Dogma 60.1. Great bike and they don't seem to be playing games wrt to available paint schemes.

We've discussed this issue ad nauseam in at least a couple threads in the Colnago forum. I'm not sure anyone has the patience to discuss it anymore. The only thing I'd say is that if you want a particular paint scheme on your Colnago, check with as many retailers as you can...you'll probably find it someplace. Otherwise, there are probably at least a dozen other frame manufacturers that can meet your needs, as well as provide a frame that can equal or exceed the performance of the EPS. 

Good luck,
k.


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

Can anyone post pics of the unique Eps colors. Thx


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

The paintscheme I like the most on Colnagos is LX10 !


----------



## fatsteelfreak (Jun 28, 2007)

I have a NOS C40 in LX10 i must get around to building up  

Andy


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

LX10 and ST001 are imo the nicest colours for the EPS or C40/50.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I find older paintjobs were made with more care and artistic touch.

look at my C-40 LX10 and compare with the EPS on the OP

you can see the orange behind the transparent letters on the top tube and a blue shadow for the white letters on the down tube, simply beautiful


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

I love the Colnago paint work......personally that's not to my taste, however, I do admire their great paint finishes and can see why you like it.

best wishes


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

avaliable fort 2010 as C-50 and MXL


----------

